# Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router mit integriertem 4-Port-Switch (gaming Wlan?)



## Amiga500 (3. August 2011)

Hi , ich hätte da mal eine Frage.
Und zwar ich hatte immer einen Netgear WGR 614 Wlan Router 54Mb/s  an dem hatte ich einen pc (Lan) und 3 konsolen (xbox360 slim, ps3 und wii) angeschlossen gehabt. 
Es gab nie probleme mit dem wgr614, doch leider  ist mir der  Router kaputt gegangen und nun suche ich nach einen neuen günstigen netgear .
Da kommt mir der Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router mit integriertem 4-Port-Switch in Auge. Da ich mich mit Router nicht so auskenne nun meine Frage ist der Router Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router mit integriertem 4-Port-Switch über  wlan zum spielen mit xbox 360 und ps3  gut geeignet ?
bitte leute mit ahnung nur die frage zu beantworten und mir keine anderen router fürs erste zu empfehlen.
hat hier jemand diesen router und kann mir sagen ob der zum gamen  über wlan geeignet ist?

WNR1000

Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router mit integriertem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Also, beim Gamen hast Du wegen WLAN halt immer eine gewisse Verzögerung. Wenn Dir aber der alte gereicht hat, müßte der Netgear auch gut genug sein, wobei Du an sich eher zu einem N300-Modell greifen solltest. Was ich ein bisschen komisch finde: der scheint keine Antennen zu haben - also, bei größerem Abstand der Geräte KÖNNTE das vlt. ein Nachteil sein ^^ 

Die Frage wäre auch, ob Dir beim LAN der 100mbit-Port ausreicht. Für DSL reicht das natürlich locker aus, aber fall Du mal einen zweiten PC oder so im Netzwerk hast und man daten übertragen will, dann ist man auf die 100mbit beschränkt. 

Ach ja: brauchst Du wirklich nur einen Router, also hast Du noch ein DSL-Modem bzw. falls Du per TV-Anschluss online gehst Kabel-Modem? Oder ist Dein alter Rputer gleichzeitig Modem? In letzterem musst Du natürlich nen Router mit eingebautem Modem suchen! In dem Fall kann ich den hier nur empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TD-W8960NB-Netzwerk-Router-300Mb/dp/B004671HNW  den hab ich seit ein paar Wochen, läuft problemlos. Günstiger mit WLAN+Modem+Router und auch noch DraftN geht es an sich nicht.


----------



## th_h_hexley (3. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> DraftN


 
Finger weg von allem wo noch "Draft-N" draufsteht. Das ist veraltete Hardware. Hat zwar ewig gedauert bis sie den Entwurf für den Standard verabschiedet wurde aber das ist jetzt doch mehr als 5 Jahre her.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Wieso Finger weg? Was wäre denn die neuere Technik, auf die man schauen sollte? ^^ Wäre mir neu, dass es etwas noch aktuelleres gibt, erst recht zu so einem Budget. Außerdem: auch ein nagelneuer Router könnte doch mit DraftN werben - wie kommst Du drauf, dass so ein Hinweis automatisch heißt dass der Router veraltet ist? ^^ Aber selbst wenn die Technik innen "schon" 4 jahre ist: ja und? Wo ist das Problem, wenn es gut funktioniert und dafür dann 30€ billiger ist als ein "aktueller" Router? 

Oder geht es Dir nur um den Ausdruck "DraftN" ? Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie das ist - für mich ist 300mbit halt "DraftN", was ist falsch dran? Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob bei meinem wirklich mit "Draft-N" geworben wird - Fakt ist, dass ich mit meinem Notebook und dem Router mit 300mbit verbunden bin, und das nenne ich halt DraftN - wie soll man das denn sonst nennen?


----------



## Amiga500 (3. August 2011)

der n300 wäre wieder zu teuer . wie gesagt hatte vorher den wgr von netgear , der hatte beim gamen über wlan eigentlich keine probleme gemacht. nur jetzt verliert er oft die verbindung - scheint nen defekt zu sein ..also muß der neue her .
ich brauche den neuen nur für den pc und die konsolen zum spielen ansonsten nix. also kann ich davon ausgehen das der wnr1000 nicht schlechter laufen wird als der wgr614er?


----------



## th_h_hexley (3. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso Finger weg? Was wäre denn die neuere Technik, auf die man schauen sollte? ^^  Wäre mir neu, dass es etwas noch neueres gibt. Außerdem: auch ein nagelneuer Router könnte doch mit DraftN werben - wie kommst Du drauf, dass so ein Hinweis automatisch heißt dass dr Router veraltet ist?


Die Bezeichnung "Draht-N" haben Hersteller verwendet, als sie Netzwerkequipement gebaut haben, das schon n konnte bevor der Standard verabschieddet worden ist. Seitdem der Standard durch ist, ist auch die Bezeichnung "Draft" (Entwurf) verschwunden. Wobei man noch zwischen Geräten, die nach der ersten und der zweiten Version des Entwurfs gebaut worden sind, unterscheiden muss. Die zweite Version entspricht dem verabschiedeten  Standard, die erste hat leichte Unterschiede, was zu Inkompatibilitäten führen kann. Sollte aber ein Problem der Vergangenheit sein.
Was man haben will, ist ein Router der 802.11b/g/n (eventuell noch a) unterstützt. Wenn da noch Draht-N in der Beschreibung steht ist das entweder uralte Hardware oder der Händler weiss selbst nicht, was er genau verkauft.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

O.k, dann geht es also nur um den Begriff "Draft" - das hättest Du ja auch mal sagen können...   ansonsten denken einige noch, dass alles mit N-Standard schlecht/alt sei, da ich sicher nicht der einzige bin, der einfach nur dachte, dass der N-Standard eben auch DraftN heißt... ich dachte wegen Dir jetzt schon, N sei komplett begraben worden und es gäbe wieder einen neuen Standard, und ich hätte das verpennt ^^

Ich hab bei meinem Router mal auf der ofiziellen Website geschaut, da steht kein Wort von "Draft", aber ich dachte halt, dass der Standard eben (immer noch) so heißt - das ist alles.  


@Amiga500: stell mal im Routermenü einen anderen Kanal ein, es kann sein, dass nur wegen eines neuen anderen WLANs diese sich in die Quere kommen - vlt. brauchst Du also gar keinen neuen Router. Man kann idR von 1 bis 13 einstellen, es kann sein, dass Du mehrere Kanäle testen musst, bis Du einen guten findest. Das hat bei mir bei gleich zwei Routern geholfen, die zuvor immer wieder mal Verbindungsabbrüche hatten.


----------



## th_h_hexley (3. August 2011)

Amiga500 schrieb:


> der n300 wäre wieder zu teuer . wie gesagt hatte vorher den wgr von netgear , der hatte beim gamen über wlan eigentlich keine probleme gemacht. nur jetzt verliert er oft die verbindung - scheint nen defekt zu sein ..also muß der neue her .
> ich brauche den neuen nur für den pc und die konsolen zum spielen ansonsten nix. also kann ich davon ausgehen das der wnr1000 nicht schlechter laufen wird als der wgr614er?



Als erstes würde ich auch mal verschiedene Kanäle testen.
Falls du dann immer noch einen neuen Router brauchst, solltest du darauf achten, dass er auch in 5GHz senden kann, damit gehst du der verstopften 2.4GHz Frequenz aus dem Weg. Bringt aber nur etwas, wenn der Rechner auch im 5GHz Band senden und empfangen kann. Ansonsten dürfte es keine grosse Rolle spielen, was du dir für ein Gerät holst.


----------



## Amiga500 (3. August 2011)

ne hat nichts mit den kanälen zutuen ,das ganze mit den verbindungsprobleme tritt ja auch im lan  auf ....


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Du könntest vlt. auch noch mal Standartwerte laden und nach nem Firmwareupdate schauen.


Ansonsten ist der Netgear für den preis sicher o.k. - wenn Du aber was über 40€ nehmen würdest, könntest Du das kostenfrei wieder zurücksenden, falls es doch nix taugt. Zb den hier TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  der hat auch GBit-LAN


----------



## Amiga500 (3. August 2011)

ist definitiv der router   habe ihn abgehangen, und nur über modem gezockt , funzt wunderbar...mit router....verbindungsabbrüche  
naja kommt ein neuer rein, also der netgear wirds wohl sein, ihr sagt ja das er wohl mindestens genauso gut läuft wie mein alter netgear ..... oh man und wieder 30 euro raushauen müßen


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Naja, über 3-4 Jahre gesehen ist das wiederum sehr wenig... wohnst Du allein? Ansonsten könntest Du ja auch Deine Eltern um Unterstützung bitten.


Ob der netgear wirklich genausogut läuft, ist aber schwer zu sagen. Wo wohnst Du denn? Vtl gibt es ja auch da einen Atelco oder kmelektronik oder so, wo man nen Router kaufen und ggf einfach wieder zurückgeben kann?


----------

